# Kindle Oasis 9th vs 10th Generation



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Friends, I know that the Oasis 10th gen has ability to make the lighting warmer, but does it have any other features that the Oasis 9th generation doesn't support?  Like is it faster, have different battery life, lighter, etc.?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey muggle!

You can probably find some discussion that will help you in this thread: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,314691.0

There's also this thread started as people began receiving their devices: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,314453.0

If you something isn't specifically answered, feel free to ask. People are only just beginning to get ones real and in-hand but should be able to help you.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

It is the exact same thing. It is faster. Battery is still crap it 50%  better than what I traded in.


----------

